# Laptop 1TB SSHD or 7200rpm sata



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, I guess its time to replace my Laptop hdd, I currently have 5400 rpm drive so I am thinking to upgrade to 1 TB 7200 rpm drive SSHD drive like : 
Access Denied

7200 rpm drive I am considering:
Error 500 Server Error

Let me know what do you feel about SSHD vs traditional 7200 rpm..

Is there any SSHD with 7200 rpm then would be better.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2014)

Currently using a laptop with 1TB SSHD (8GB)and there is definite improvement in boot speeds. Even commonly used programs like Photoshop and lightroom open much faster than on a 5400RPM driveHowever if you have a DVD drive and not using it, you can swap a dedicated 120GB SSD for OS and programs.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2014)

Never thought of it, well, its kind of specially made for the case of this laptop, can I swap it with 120DB ssd ?

EDIT:

Did a research around, found that I need a SSD bay, one is available on ebay for Rs. 1050 , so if I buy 240 GB samsung EVO for Rs. 8800 and buy another 5400 rpm hdd for Rs.4200 , so this upgrade could will cost me 14050, while if I go for SSHD , will 1TB will cost less than 8K


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2014)

You already have a drive... why get another RPM?
Get Samsung EVO  120GB... should be good enough


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> You already have a drive... why get another RPM?
> Get Samsung EVO  120GB... should be good enough


Because it is going to die soon as it has started showing signs and in seatools, it smart failed. though chkdsk never finds any bad sectors. But its been more than 2 years, used heavily.. 

PS: Have already ordered Caddy SSD  bay from ebay for Rs. 1050.  Now deciding between 240 or 120 GB SSD


----------



## seamon (Sep 29, 2014)

+1 to 240 GB SSD+1 TB 5400 RPM drive. This setup is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>1 tb 7200 RPM SSHD.
120 GB is pretty less. It will be used up in a jiffy.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2014)

Depends on usage... like I only have few programs and OS installed so 120gb is enough for my desktop.
Also... it is highly recommended that you DONT fill the SSD to 100%.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 30, 2014)

120GB is moooore than enough for multitude of programs to be installed. Obviously not including games. But couple of games should do fine.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2014)

Ordered 7200 rpm Hitach HGST drive:
Error 500 Server Error

Should I go for 5400 rpm instead as I will add SSD too.


For SSD 120GB: 
Tell me which one will be better.. since both are 840 series:
Error 500 Server Error

Access Denied


----------

